# AuSable in September?



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll be up in the Grayling area next month and wondered if it'd be worth packing the 5 wt. Love fishing the AuSable but never gave it a try in mid September. Any thoughts?


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

lodge lounger said:


> I'll be up in the Grayling area next month and wondered if it'd be worth packing the 5 wt. Love fishing the AuSable but never gave it a try in mid September. Any thoughts?


Absolutely... Never a bad idea to go fishing...Try using ants, BWO's, attractor patterns...Streamers if it is cloudy and raining.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Definitely. River is quiet, there are still hatches and terrestrials plus the white flies will be going below Mio. Lots to do all day or in the evening.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

September is awesome. It is pre spawn time and those big browns are feeding heavily.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys. Sounds like I'll have to make some time to get out on the river!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I would try a couple of rivers to the north as well. They have some fat browns and bows in them


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Late September is great time to trout fish the Au Sable River! Break out the streamers and look for big trout.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Going to be up there myself around that time, any suggestions as to which spots are best for wading that are public access? Not looking for specific holes just general locations that are good to wade. I'm very familiar with the Au Sable from the dam to the lake but not as much above the dam. Thanks!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Anywhere around Grayling is easy wading and there is tons of public access. In the bigger water below Wakely there is still quite a bit of access but wading becomes tougher. Definitely doable in low fall water, just don't plan on walking for hours.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Kzoo!! Much appreciated. Are there good public access points in the Grayling area, general info not specific holes obviously (like such & such park or something). Thanks again!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

What is your preferred method of fishing? The fly shops (Old Ausable and Gates) will direct you anywhere and Skip's will too plus they have spinners and bait. Just about any road off of 72 from Burton's landing to Stephan Bridge has an access site in the flies only water and it is all easy wading. Bait is allowed from the headwaters to Burton's but the season closes 9/30, artificials only below Wakeley to McMasters with the season open year round. By far the most access is in the flies only water.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

kzoofisher said:


> What is your preferred method of fishing? The fly shops (Old Ausable and Gates) will direct you anywhere and Skip's will too plus they have spinners and bait. Just about any road off of 72 from Burton's landing to Stephan Bridge has an access site in the flies only water and it is all easy wading. Bait is allowed from the headwaters to Burton's but the season closes 9/30, artificials only below Wakeley to McMasters with the season open year round. By far the most access is in the flies only water.


Kzoo: Great intel, much appreciated. I do mostly spin fishing but a fair amount of fly fishing as well so I'm good with all the options above. I'm looking forward to hitting those parts of the Au Sable that I've not fished since I was a kid (and that was a long time ago, LOL!). Thanks again!


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback! Should I plan on swinging streamers? Will dries/nymphs be productive? Just trying to get the hang of this late season stuff...


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

lodge lounger said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback! Should I plan on swinging streamers? Will dries/nymphs be productive? Just trying to get the hang of this late season stuff...


A lot depends on how late you will be there. Terrestrials are still a good choice early in the month, blue-winged olives will increase in the evenings each week, streamers will pick up as the water cools especially on dark days or after rain, nymphs work but you have to downsize to mostly 16s and smaller, soft hackles will bring plenty of action if not a lot of size and mousing will last most of the month. Stop into one of the shops for a couple of leaders and they'll tell you exactly what is going on when you are there.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Great Intel Kzoo!! Thanks for being so helpful, much appreciated!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Always make a trip in Sept. Some of the best fishing can be had in Sept, and the colors the browns and brookies are sporting is awesome.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Not to mention the beauty of the area itself. Can't beat Autumn in Northern Michigan!! God's country for sure!!


----------



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

Zoo said it perfectly! Right now it's flying ants in the afternoon and evening and tricos (one of my favorite hatches) in the morning to afternoon (hatches are not limited to these). Additionally, Gates Au Sable lodge puts out an amazing fishing report. They do a fantastic job of painting a picture with words of what you can generally expect for this time of the year. They give some general times of when you could see a hatch depending on the weather cooperating, but in general a great tool that I check on a regular basis. Check out the link below for the report and keep checking as your trip nears! 

http://www.gateslodge.com/fishing-report/


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Great info Fisher1202!! Thanks for the link too, that's what these sites are for to share the info that we've all amassed in different areas!


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Great input and thanks all! I read the Gates report even when I'm not planning to be up there, Josh has a knack for putting my thoughts on the river even when my feet can't be there. Gates has been an institution on the AuSable and it's still my favorite place to visit when I'm in the area.


----------

